

Everything Is A Remix: The Matrix Edition - nextparadigms
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111007/03221616247/everything-is-remix-matrix-edition.shtml

======
TravisWash
Nice, I'm really not surprised by this haha. Most of the famous stories even
break down into 12 basic elements from what I've heard on tvtropes.
Choreography and the art of fight scenes must also be organized in a similar
fashion.

